# Winter 2021-22 salt



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Been watching the trucks go by here and turn toward the county road commission steadily for a week now. I would assume they are taking salt to them. We had our first salt quote come in this week also. Seems to be inline with last years, at least it didnt go stupid like some other pricing did.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Been watching the trucks go by here and turn toward the county road commission steadily for a week now. I would assume they are taking salt to them. We had our first salt quote come in this week also. Seems to be inline with last years, at least it didnt go stupid like some other pricing did.


Our pricing is only a 1.00 per ton more than last year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

About the same here too.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We are at $62/ton here.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

cjames808 said:


> We are at $62/ton here.


We are at 75/ton.


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Is bagged material just that much more expensive? I have quotes for 50lb bags at $160 a ton!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

LubbockRoots said:


> Is bagged material just that much more expensive? I have quotes for 50lb bags at $160 a ton!!


Yes, bulk is definitely a lot cheaper


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

$145.00 north of the border.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LubbockRoots said:


> Is bagged material just that much more expensive? I have quotes for 50lb bags at $160 a ton!!


Is that $160 a ton, or pallet? A pallet is more than a ton.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

LubbockRoots said:


> Is bagged material just that much more expensive? I have quotes for 50lb bags at $160 a ton!!


Bagged here is about $200.00 per ton.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LubbockRoots said:


> Is bagged material just that much more expensive? I have quotes for 50lb bags at $160 a ton!!


Bagged material could be anything.
Bagged rock salt runs around 6.25 ish per bag.
Adding different minerals like Magnesium, calcium, etc increase price. It'll say in the front somewhere what's in the salt


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

My price held. $84.50/ ton delivered 42 miles to their facility


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Local concrete guy told me today not to put any rock salt on any of the local concrete….
He said that he salted some of his own concrete before and it left “pot marks” and that he had to fix the concrete ….. 
I’m in the panhandle of texas. It doesn’t get too cold here for too long. His remarks threw me off a little, kinda got me to questioning everything. Rookie here; this will be my first season dealing with ice/ salt. Any ideas?!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

@plow4beer

Any insight on Lone Star seament?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is he a contractor or redi-mix supplier?

If contractor, how long has he been around?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hungry salt...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So the liability falls to him now that he told you not the salt...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is he a contractor or redi-mix supplier?
> 
> If contractor, how long has he been around?


Weird, i dont have any pits in my salt bin…. Didn't put to much water in the mix either


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is he a contractor or redi-mix supplier?
> 
> If contractor, how long has he been around?


Contractor. He is been around a long time. Retired a couple years ago. Was a concrete man and developer in the area for thirty plus years


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ask him what he recommends? 

Is the concrete air entrained?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LubbockRoots said:


> Local concrete guy told me today not to put any rock salt on any of the local concrete….
> He said that he salted some of his own concrete before and it left "pot marks" and that he had to fix the concrete …..
> I'm in the panhandle of texas. It doesn't get too cold here for too long. His remarks threw me off a little, kinda got me to questioning everything. Rookie here; this will be my first season dealing with ice/ salt. Any ideas?!


aren't roads made from "local" concrete?
@Defcon 5


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> aren't roads made from "local" concrete?
> @Defcon 5


Valid point!


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

LubbockRoots said:


> Local concrete guy told me today not to put any rock salt on any of the local concrete….
> He said that he salted some of his own concrete before and it left "pot marks" and that he had to fix the concrete …..
> I'm in the panhandle of texas. It doesn't get too cold here for too long. His remarks threw me off a little, kinda got me to questioning everything. Rookie here; this will be my first season dealing with ice/ salt. Any ideas?!


Salt shouldn't be used on any concrete. local or not.


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

FourDiamond said:


> Salt shouldn't be used on any concrete. local or not.


What do you use?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FourDiamond said:


> Salt shouldn't be used on any concrete. local or not.


Even if it isn't hungry?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh boy...


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

LubbockRoots said:


> What do you use?


Calcium Chloride, some guys use magnesium chloride. Calcium is about $22.00 per 50 lb bag vs. about $35.00 per 50 lb bag here. I have seen new (less than 1 year old) flake off the top of the concrete after only a few applications of salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FourDiamond said:


> Calcium Chloride, some guys use magnesium chloride. Calcium is about $22.00 per 50 lb bag vs. about $35.00 per 50 lb bag here. I have seen new (less than 1 year old) flake off the top of the concrete after only a few applications of salt.


You ever read the study that Michigan Tech did about sodium vs mag vs calcium chloride?

Do you know what causes spalling of concrete?

Does Pennsylvania not use salt on bridges or concrete roads until it is a year old?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You ever read the study that Michigan Tech did about sodium vs mag vs calcium chloride?


No, I have not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FourDiamond said:


> No, I have not.


You might want to before stating sodium chloride damages concrete.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

FourDiamond said:


> Calcium Chloride, some guys use magnesium chloride. Calcium is about $22.00 per 50 lb bag vs. about $35.00 per 50 lb bag here. I have seen new (less than 1 year old) flake off the top of the concrete after only a few applications of salt.


Its not the application thats killing the crete


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hungry salt...yum


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> Hungry salt...yum


Hopefully it's nothing like Egypt salt…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

@jomama45 could provide some input as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://pages.mtu.edu/~llsutter/SD_Final/pdf/FINAL_SD2002-01_Literature_Review.pdf
If you want the summary...sodium chloride does not physically or chemically harm concrete. Mag chloride is the worst, followed by calcium chloride as depending on the makeup, can chemically harm concrete.

Then to throw some for a loop...calcium is used in concrete in cold temps to speed curing.

Anyways, if I've said it once, I've said it 100 times. Properly formulated and properly installed concrete will not be damaged by salt. This is an indisputable fact. The problem comes in with either crappy redi-mix companies and/or crappy contractors who either don't order the correct product or screw up the installation. Even then, sodium chloride does cause spalling, freeze/thaw cycles cause spalling.

100's if not 1000's of miles of curbs, roads and bridges are built every year using concrete. Municipalities do not wait a year before applying sodium chloride to these roads and bridges. We have applied sodium chloride to 1 month old concrete parking lots, sidewalks, curbs, without any damage.

So @LubbockRoots , you need to more research. Ask the contractor why it will damage it? What does he recommend? Talk to some redi-mix companies and ask what they recommend? If you were further north the answers would be simple.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://pages.mtu.edu/~llsutter/SD_Final/pdf/FINAL_SD2002-01_Literature_Review.pdf
> If you want the summary...sodium chloride does not physically or chemically harm concrete. Mag chloride is the worst, followed by calcium chloride as depending on the makeup, can chemically harm concrete.
> 
> Then to throw some for a loop...calcium is used in concrete in cold temps to speed curing.
> ...


Hopefully ewe didn't wait a year to store salt on your new concrete, bin last year…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Hopefully ewe didn't wait a year to store salt on your new concrete, bin last year…


Well crap...I didn't get the memo.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks like this ones under control, no need for my drunken antics…btw, lone star seement is pretty big, and I’m pretty sure they own/bought out at least 1 of the larger suppliers in this area years ago…I don’t use them though, they suck…I only use “local” seement, in which hungry salt doesn’t like. My salt bin seement floor has held up quite well btw


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Redi mix guys are giving me a hard time. Over all I’m hearing just don’t do it followed by laughs…. I’m not buying concrete so they done care…
a buddy works for DOT and he said the stuff they use is called Melt Down 20. He also said it’s extremely corrosive. 
I have a quote for Sodium Chloride at $4.00 a bag. Site One just quoted me 9k for a truckload of Excalibur ice melt…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like Melt Down 20 is mag with some sand. They also claim it's low corrosive. What a crock.

Xcaliber is potassium chloride (basically worthless), sodium chloride and calcium chloride.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LubbockRoots said:


> Redi mix guys are giving me a hard time. Over all I'm hearing just don't do it followed by laughs…. I'm not buying concrete so they done care…
> a buddy works for DOT and he said the stuff they use is called Melt Down 20. He also said it's extremely corrosive.
> I have a quote for Sodium Chloride at $4.00 a bag. Site One just quoted me 9k for a truckload of Excalibur ice melt…


If you can avoid site one for salt, you should, they're overpriced around here, so they're probably overpriced there.

Salt can be very corrosive, *when* it's mixed with water. 
but salt in itself isn't corrosive. NaCl combined with H2O


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

So keep it light and should be fine with sodium Chloride


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Salt can be very corrosive, *when* it's mixed with water.


What is snow made of in Meatchicken?


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Just got someone to talk to me. Locally we have 5%-8% air entrained concrete for commercial lots. He is recommending selling a dencifier. Overall I was told commercial engineered parking lots should be fine. Residential (which I’m not doing) he said most contractors will cut costs to save a buck and pour the wrong material for the application….
Does that help at all?!?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> What is snow made of in Meatchicken?


Mostly air, with a tad bit of water crystals.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LubbockRoots said:


> Just got someone to talk to me. Locally we have 5%-8% air entrained concrete for commercial lots. He is recommending selling a dencifier. Overall I was told commercial engineered parking lots should be fine. Residential (which I'm not doing) he said most contractors will cut costs to save a buck and pour the wrong material for the application….
> Does that help at all?!?


I'll be honest, I have no idea what amount of air entrainment there is in the North.

What is a "dencifier"?

My guess is salt away using sodium chloride.

But, it wouldn't be a bad idea to add a damage disclaimer to your contract.


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll be honest, I have no idea what amount of air entrainment there is in the North.
> 
> What is a "dencifier"?
> 
> ...


What kind of disclaimer do you use?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Customer agrees that contractor is not responsible for any damage caused to plantings, turf, concrete or paved surfaces due to application of deicing agents. (includes turf burn, concrete spalling and pavement potholes)


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Customer agrees that contractor is not responsible for any damage caused to plantings, turf, concrete or paved surfaces due to application of deicing agents. (includes turf burn, concrete spalling and pavement potholes)


Thank you

Thanks to everyone else too. Hope everyone has a successful winter season


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://pages.mtu.edu/~llsutter/SD_Final/pdf/FINAL_SD2002-01_Literature_Review.pdf
> If you want the summary...sodium chloride does not physically or chemically harm concrete. Mag chloride is the worst, followed by calcium chloride as depending on the makeup, can chemically harm concrete.
> 
> Then to throw some for a loop...calcium is used in concrete in cold temps to speed curing.
> ...


Thanks for posting the link. Ill read it when I have a few min. Curious, did they do any testing with asphalt?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater said:


> Thanks for posting the link. Ill read it when I have a few min. Curious, did they do any testing with asphalt?


It's been a long time since I read it but I don't think so.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's been a long time since I read it but I don't think so.


I thought your daughter read for you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.snowmagazineonline.com/article/great-atlantic-salt-project-snow-ice-ports-winter/


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.snowmagazineonline.com/article/great-atlantic-salt-project-snow-ice-ports-winter/


So prices should go down if it follows the supply-demand curve???


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

m_ice said:


> So prices should go down if it follows the supply-demand curve???


Should.... it will be interesting to see how long it takes to break ground and get salt to market. Whatever larger company buys them out, will probably ration to keep the price up.

If anything might be a good investment opportunity.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Salt quotes are holding steady over last year in MN... right around $90/ton delivered in the metro area.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well going to confirm prices tomorrow but looking like straight salt in ct is over 200 a ton delivered.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

fireside said:


> Well going to confirm prices tomorrow but looking like straight salt in ct is over 200 a ton delivered.


What isn't expensive in Ct?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well after reviewing the correct pricing list from GATEWAY CT now only supplier for salt!! Thank you state of CT for throwing out the other guy for wind mills sorry. It’s 84 abs magic is 115 delivered to me so magic is up 37 per ton and straight salt 21 over last year. I do feel bad for guys buying from whole sale yard 180 plus tax so 200 as rumored is correct for magic. Just craziness


----------



## DW Lawncare (Oct 10, 2021)

Needing help finding bulk salt!

Our local supplier had 500 tons reserved to be delivered here in Missouri - Cargills Clearlane....just found out that supposedly the wealthy State of Illinois supposedly claimed every bit of it?! Now we're in a frenzy to find treated bulk salt


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

There's a couple of places in east st Louis that supply but it's not Cargill salt for what it's worth


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> There's a couple of places in east st Louis that supply but it's not Cargill salt for what it's worth


Clearlane sucks vs. Brown Egyptian salt...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Clearlane sucks vs. Brown Egyptian salt...


Is that Egyptian Salt from the same Nile River basin where the My Pillow Guy gets his cotton?? Asking for a friend…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DW Lawncare said:


> Needing help finding bulk salt!
> 
> Our local supplier had 500 tons reserved to be delivered here in Missouri - Cargills Clearlane....just found out that supposedly the wealthy State of Illinois supposedly claimed every bit of it?! Now we're in a frenzy to find treated bulk salt


Mix your own?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Is that Egyptian Salt from the same Nile River basin where the My Pillow Guy gets his cotton?? Asking for a friend…


Its a secret or else everyone would be making their own pillows... And it's called Giza...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Its a secret or else everyone would be making their own pillows... And it's called Giza...


Oh crap, I knew I forgot something off that commercial. GIZA…that's it!!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

The pronunciation is "Siwa" , lol

https://emsalt.com/siwa-rock-salt-in-egypt/
The top layer that is on the surface, and also has other materials to sodium chloride such as magnesium and calcium,

which can be used to melt snow or sell it to petrochemical companies


*Siwa Raw Salt:*
It is usually used in defrosting operations where the salinity of rock salt is between 98 to 99.3%,

while the salinity in sea salt is between 95 and 97%, and humidity does not exceed 1%, while it reaches 5% In sea salt,

which makes it abundant in its use to melt the snow of Europe and America in half. Instead of using 7 tons to melt a kilometer of roads, only 4 of Siwa's salt is used.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Deforest is a suburb of Madison…

https://www.channel3000.com/deforest-hosts-winter-road-open-house-focusing-on-limiting-salt-use/


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

DW Lawncare said:


> Needing help finding bulk salt!
> 
> Our local supplier had 500 tons reserved to be delivered here in Missouri - Cargills Clearlane....just found out that supposedly the wealthy State of Illinois supposedly claimed every bit of it?! Now we're in a frenzy to find treated bulk salt


So no Clearlane this season at all? I've used magic salt before and I didn't think it was as good as clearlane. Who is your supplier? ASI???


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> The pronunciation is "Siwa" , lol
> 
> https://emsalt.com/siwa-rock-salt-in-egypt/
> The top layer that is on the surface, and also has other materials to sodium chloride such as magnesium and calcium,
> ...


That looks nothing like the Egyptian salt being loaded in my hopper. Somebody was doing more cutting, than Pablo Escobar.










That actually looks like salt.


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Should I mess with putting LED plow markers on my expandable plow?!? Anyone have a Expandable and LED plow markers? Just a little hesitant cutting into my wiring… wanted some opinions before I took the plunge.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are you referring to ones like Blizzard Dynamics?


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you referring to ones like Blizzard Dynamics?


Yes. I bought a SnowDog 8-10 XP. 
- SnowDog expandable plow


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I only know one guy who has, but on a Boss V. He likes them. I can see difficulty on an expandable with the wiring harness going in and out with snow. If you do it @LubbockRoots I'd like to hear your thoughts after the season on them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I ordered some for both my plows. 

Guess we'll see.


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

V plows should be simple, but yes the expanding wings threw me off a little. Think I'm going to give it a shot! I spent some time this morning trouble shooting the wiring issues I was concerned about and think I have it figured out. 
@Kvston I'll make sure to update.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

LubbockRoots said:


> V plows should be simple, but yes the expanding wings threw me off a little. Think I'm going to give it a shot! I spent some time this morning trouble shooting the wiring issues I was concerned about and think I have it figured out.
> @Kvston I'll make sure to update.


----------



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

I was quoted $145 a ton rock salt 11-17-2021. Up in NH


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

chrissheerman said:


> I was quoted $145 a ton rock salt 11-17-2021. Up in NH


I'm sorry


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Okay guys! Need help! Bought the saltdogg TGSO7, it’s a 11cubic yrd hopper. I’m a one man show and it’s too heavy to pick up. I have a over head hoist, old school chain style ( reliable by requires hands!) but no forklift/ skid forks option. You guys have any clever ideas on how to get this heavy thing into my hitch!?! 
thanks!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

LubbockRoots said:


> Okay guys! Need help! Bought the saltdogg TGSO7, it's a 11cubic yrd hopper. I'm a one man show and it's too heavy to pick up. I have a over head hoist, old school chain style ( reliable by requires hands!) but no forklift/ skid forks option. You guys have any clever ideas on how to get this heavy thing into my hitch!?!
> thanks!


Lifting sling wrapped around spreader and lift with chain fall???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LubbockRoots said:


> Okay guys! Need help! Bought the saltdogg TGSO7, it's a 11cubic yrd hopper. I'm a one man show and it's too heavy to pick up. I have a over head hoist, old school chain style ( reliable by requires hands!) but no forklift/ skid forks option. You guys have any clever ideas on how to get this heavy thing into my hitch!?!
> thanks!


Let all the air out of your rear tires...

or

Shimmy it onto a floor jack and raise it up that way...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LubbockRoots said:


> Okay guys! Need help! Bought the saltdogg TGSO7, it's a 11cubic yrd hopper. I'm a one man show and it's too heavy to pick up. I have a over head hoist, old school chain style ( reliable by requires hands!) but no forklift/ skid forks option. You guys have any clever ideas on how to get this heavy thing into my hitch!?!
> thanks!


Build a stand that's on casters, roll up to the spreader and pull the spreader oot of the hitch, it's also a good way to clean and store the spreader too.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I used to use a heavy duty hand truck,hand dolly,with a milk crate and board on it depending on height. You can roll it around with a strap on it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

LubbockRoots said:


> Okay guys! Need help! Bought the saltdogg TGSO7, it's a 11cubic yrd hopper. I'm a one man show and it's too heavy to pick up. I have a over head hoist, old school chain style ( reliable by requires hands!) but no forklift/ skid forks option. You guys have any clever ideas on how to get this heavy thing into my hitch!?!
> thanks!


Just to be clear it's not an 11 cubic yrd hopper, it's 11 cubic feet. Huge difference.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Huge difference.


Metric vs imperial difference?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just to be clear it's not an 11 cubic yrd hopper, it's 11 cubic feet. Huge difference.


11yd that's some serious skin...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Metric vs imperial difference?


Bigger than that.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 11yd that's some serious skin...


They say things are bigger in Texas but not in this case.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> They say things are bigger in Texas but not in this case.


May need Chris Christie for ballast on the Witch for that one....


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Just to be clear it's not an 11 cubic yrd hopper, it's 11 cubic feet. Huge difference.


Yep! Ft not yrd! That would be a very large spreader, 11 yards wouldn't hang on the back of my 250!


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Metric vs imperial difference?


Nope, just a typo. Have a two week old baby, not a lot sleep happening around here!


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Take care of the baby,that is our future. 
Wondering how many years to pay off a plow and salter in Lubbock?


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Mountain Bob said:


> Take care of the baby,that is our future.
> Wondering how many years to pay off a plow and salter in Lubbock?


Not long actually. Signed a cargo operation to a seasonal contract, I'll get my money back and turn a profit this season with that one account. We have a bunch of banks too, that are by the push so if we get a storm it'll work out favorably.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Mountain Bob said:


> Best of luck to you.


Thanks


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

LubbockRoots said:


> Okay guys! Need help! Bought the saltdogg TGSO7, it's a 11cubic yrd hopper. I'm a one man show and it's too heavy to pick up. I have a over head hoist, old school chain style ( reliable by requires hands!) but no forklift/ skid forks option. You guys have any clever ideas on how to get this heavy thing into my hitch!?!
> thanks!


Grab a friend or neigbor to help you, twice a year. Then take them to Hooters for lunch... 
Win... Win...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn I was confused. Can’t get an 11yd spreader onto the hitch??? Use a jack??? A hand truck??? I’m like what are we talking about here. But, thee ol typo.


----------



## Ditchdiggin (Oct 17, 2008)

I had a TGS07 and bought a motorcycle jack with casters from horrible freight to take the thing on and off. Made up some brackets to hold the TGS07 to the jack and it worked fairly well. I sold it to a friend and may be able to get a pic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Really burning through the salt the last week or so. Wonder if I should reserve more.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Really burning through the salt the last week or so. Wonder if I should reserve more.


Any price increases and availability issues? 
I've got 6 bags, which should almost get me through.


----------



## LubbockRoots (Aug 6, 2019)

Ditchdiggin said:


> I had a TGS07 and bought a motorcycle jack with casters from horrible freight to take the thing on and off. Made up some brackets to hold the TGS07 to the jack and it worked fairly well. I sold it to a friend and may be able to get a pic.





Ditchdiggin said:


> I had a TGS07 and bought a motorcycle jack with casters from horrible freight to take the thing on and off. Made up some brackets to hold the TGS07 to the jack and it worked fairly well. I sold it to a friend and may be able to get a pic.


I bought a hydraulic cart from the same store! I use a adjustable strap to secure the salter to the cart. I'm able to easily slip it in and out with ease!


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Really burning through the salt the last week or so. Wonder if I should reserve more.


We've used 2x our normal for this point in the season. Boys out today salting. Glad I didn't drop my reserve when I killed a large contract last minute.


----------

